# Deer Lease Camp House Project(Container)



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Well here is the story. This year a spot opened up on the deer lease I've been hunting for some time now and my dad was ready to come aboard. Space was limited with the sleeping quarters I'd been using and it was time to build something a little more rodent proof if you know what I mean. We found a container and had it delivered and so the build begins.



Photos


I found some old railroad ties and had the truck driver drop the container on the ties.
I was able to pick a good one out. Nice and clean on the inside.
First on the list was to cut the hole for the door and get it welded in. 
It went in pretty much as planned. Calked and sealed.
Next was the framing. Dad made a handy jig and the framing went in with really nice.
With the framing completed we ruffed in the wiring and located all our outlets and light switches.
We also installed 2 outdoor outlets. One on each end of the container.
Outdoor lighting was next. Nothing special just enough to get us by. 
The A/C was next. We cut the hole and welded in some inch and half angle and predrilled the holes for the window unit frame.
Once the A/C was in we framed out the inside.
We then mounted the electrical panel and terminated the circuits. 
 

This is where we are as of today this is kind of a weekend only project so progress is slow but we have only been working on it for a few weeks now. I'll keep ya posted and updated you with some photos as we progress.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

*mo pics*

More pics


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

My bud did the same thing with a 20 footer but really wished he went with the bigger unit. makes for a real nice camp.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good idea!

One question tho: Would the "rodents" be able to knock the pins out of the
door hinges?


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

It's a fire safe door so the pins don't come out. There going to need a screw driver to remove the hinges.. LOL! Those little SOB's are resourceful.

It is a 40'. We will be adding a restroom with a full shower set up on a raised floor on the end with the double doors. We have alot of work to do my man.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Good idea!
> 
> One question tho: Would the "rodents" be able to knock the pins out of the
> door hinges?


Not if you tack weld the bottom part to the hinge assembly.


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

interested in a container myself, just wondering who did you get it from and where did he deliver to. I need one for the Rocksprings area.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

I went down and hand picked it. Houston Container is the name of the outfit. www.houstoncontainer.com I had it delivered to katy. We wanted to do the work here. When we are done I'll have it sent to the ranch in South Texas.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That looks really good, you and your Dad did a great job. We had something similar with a caboose as a hunting cabin once.

My only concern is that you only have one way in and one way out once you put the bathroom in. Have you thought of another door in case of emergency? 

TH


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

TH,

We did discuss two doors but by the time we put it all on paper the second door would only be 17 or so feet away from each other. We left about 4 feet at the end of the double doors for storage plus you lose about a foot in the build out. The bedroom at the other end is 8 feet so your really only left with less than 18 feet for the main area. The ID is 39.6 feet. Once the insulation goes in and the walls go up fire/smoke detectors and fire exstinguishers will be mounted at both ends. The wall with the steel door on it will be a clear path wall. Nothing will be on this wall. I do believe in a good safety plan. The only thing I'm concerned about is my dads snoring. He can throw down with the best of them. Hearing protection will be a must! The funny thing is he says the same thing about me. This is why there will be a wall between us!


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

My dad did the same type of thing for his quail lease years ago. Only difference was he used an actual 18 wheeler trailer. It was pretty cool, because if you lost or wanted to change leases, you just called a transport company and they would drive a cab up and hook up to it and haul it to where ever the next lease was.

Sounds like you are going to do a little nicer build out. Dad's only had a bunch of bunks in it, insulated and framed out, electrical, heaters, a/c, Satalite Dish & 2 TVs (hung from the ceiling). Didn't have a bathroom or shower but the "camps" we leased usually already had some kind of facilities that were "mostly" servicable.

It was actually a pretty comfortable rig to stay in. Once they got it insulated, it was quite and stayed warm / cool. We had it up in North Texas for a few years and it went through all kinds of weather extremes.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool. Just a thought though; what if the door gets jammed somehow? Not really trying to be the Devil's Advocate here, just stuff I think about. 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice rig there. Kinda worried that the studs wont pass code wider than 16 in centers. Now just kidding. very nice.

Charlie


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Around how much do those containers sell for?


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

TH you remind me of my brother-in-law. He always keeps me on my toes. I'll mount a Ax and prybar next to the fire exstingusher. Man now your making me think it's a death trap...

Yea Charlie we cheated a little and went to 24" centers.. You caught me!!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Cool. Just a thought though; what if the door gets jammed somehow? Not really trying to be the Devil's Advocate here, just stuff I think about.
> 
> TH


This is a good point. We had a container with an escape hatch on the opposite side that could only be opened from the inside.

Also a few small windows go a loooong way (though you have to build locked covers for them to keep the rodents from breaking the glass).

In addition, I would recommend a peep hole in the door. For that one time you are by yourself and forget to open the window covers .... and the neighbor comes knockin in the middle of the night to help him track a deer... (not a fun feeling BTW)


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

We built 1 a few years ago & resessed the door 8ft back from the Main opening..
It gave us a small porch & a place to lock up our 4 wheelers..
Lookin good


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Man that looks nice, congrats, it ought to be really comfortable once you are done.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> We built 1 a few years ago & resessed the door 8ft back from the Main opening..
> It gave us a small porch & a place to lock up our 4 wheelers..
> Lookin good


I like that idea. You get a porch and a store room all in one.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

idletime said:


> This is a good point. We had a container with an escape hatch on the opposite side that could only be opened from the inside.
> 
> Also a few small windows go a loooong way (though you have to build locked covers for them to keep the rodents from breaking the glass).
> 
> In addition, I would recommend a peep hole in the door. For that one time you are by yourself and forget to open the window covers .... and the neighbor comes knockin in the middle of the night to help him track a deer... (not a fun feeling BTW)


The commercially available hunt camps made from containers have those knee high escape hatches...good idea...Google one up for pictures/ideas.

Frank


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

if you want to make it more "rodent proof" weld a cage around your a/c unit and have a burglar bar door put on the outside of your exsisting door. this way nuthin can be pulled out or kicked in while your not there. I have also seen one done offshore like you are building, but they put skylights in there work shop for extra light.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Prices*



SaltFix said:


> I went down and hand picked it. Houston Container is the name of the outfit. www.houstoncontainer.com I had it delivered to katy. We wanted to do the work here. When we are done I'll have it sent to the ranch in South Texas.


What does a 20' or 40' container run these days?


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Delivered to Katy was $1900.


----------

